# Brushed Motors....



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Hey everybody
Looking for some tricks and cheats on brushed 27turn motors. 
Looking for a way to give 27t motors more power and RPM other than 
Cutting the comm, Shaving the brushes and polishing the shaft. 
Is there any tricks or cheats to a 27t motor other than these things.

Taylor


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

First thing I recommend is to put this out in an open forum where racetracks that you may race at can read what your intentions are.

Second thing I recommend (after you wisely choose to take the legal approach) is to visit motor manufacturer's forums. For example, on the Putnam thread, you may see....

Green Shunt on the +, Blue Shunt on the - for brushes and Red + and Green - for springs. Drill a small hole or slot in the center of the brush, and take .010 or so off the leading edge to get the amps to about 8 @ 2 volts.


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

Good answer Todd. Maybe he should also be whipped with a wet noodle.
Some people.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Brush hood allignment tool is you best friend. Check your amp draw. Experiment with different brushes. Check out the putnam thread. There is also the motor black book.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

tss tss tss


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Cheats?? What are we talking about here video games?

Everybody knows racers don't cheat.

FWIW -- "cheats" is a very poor choice of words. If you EVER cheat and get caught, the odds of you ever shaking that moniker are slim and none. And you will always be suspect. 

There are plenty of ways to make the motors fly and be within the rules, stay there.

If you want to push the limits of motor tuning and such, get of of STOCK and run open mod. That is what that class is for. Stock is for just that, Stock racing.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Silver Can, Purple End Bell. Those Motors Can Come With 1 To 2 Less Turns Of Wire. You Have To Go Through Alot Of Motors To Find Them. But They Are Wound By Hand So If They Forget The Count. There You Go Fast Motor. If They Were Machine Wound The Wire Would Be All The Same On Each Arm. China Has Many People To Hand Wind. Now Put The Good Brushes In Set Motor Up Good And You Have A Winner. Till The Arm Is Gone. Then Start Over Again To Find That Good Arm Again.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Quick question

If a stock motor gets to hot and starts to smoke is the motor still good or should i just throw it away.
Can i just spray it with motor cleaner and cut the comm again.
Or is it junk.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Something got burned inside. For the price of a 27t stock motor I would just buy a new one.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

The rotor was a little black by the wound wire.
But that was it.

Taylor


----------



## Mr.Wolfman (Mar 25, 2002)

You can replace the Amatuer, and hope the can did not get too hot, or just replace it.

The evil of stock (cheeting) comes from a few unscupulious motor "tunners"
who would wind a stocker with slightly larger wire and one less wrap, taa daa more ponies and rpm. The racers know that local clubs don't Tech that close, and take advantage of that and Wow new track record.

I have been on the recieving end of these, and do not like it. I would spend 2 hours on a new motor, fine tuning the hood to perfection, and touching up the bushings, then another 2 -3 hours a week freshing 3 -4 motors for the weekend.

Enough is enough if you can't beat your fellow racers with chassis and a legal motor move to open mod and run what ever you want, 


Wolfman


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> Silver Can, Purple End Bell. Those Motors Can Come With 1 To 2 Less Turns Of Wire. You Have To Go Through Alot Of Motors To Find Them. But They Are Wound By Hand So If They Forget The Count. There You Go Fast Motor. If They Were Machine Wound The Wire Would Be All The Same On Each Arm. China Has Many People To Hand Wind. Now Put The Good Brushes In Set Motor Up Good And You Have A Winner. Till The Arm Is Gone. Then Start Over Again To Find That Good Arm Again.


 Thank you, that'll be one more thing I'll now to look for. Funny that some of those motors were "handout" motors. 

Taylor- yep, you cooked the arm. 

Hey Wolfman- you're dead on, buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

ToddFalkowski said:


> First thing I recommend is to put this out in an open forum where racetracks that you may race at can read what your intentions are.
> 
> Second thing I recommend (after you wisely choose to take the legal approach) is to visit motor manufacturer's forums. For example, on the Putnam thread, you may see....
> 
> Green Shunt on the +, Blue Shunt on the - for brushes and Red + and Green - for springs. Drill a small hole or slot in the center of the brush, and take .010 or so off the leading edge to get the amps to about 8 @ 2 volts.


In adition to this make shure your brush hood is aligned,Trinity sells a nice tool to do this.You also need to center the armiture in the magnetic field of the motor can with shims.You can cut your armiture and clean the slots with a hobby knife.In adition you want to run the knife side ways against the edge of the commutator as to champfer it with the blade to about a 45 degree angle.This will take the sharp edge off and will ark less under load. It will give you slightly more power and make the motor last longer. I built lots of motors for off-road and the Oval guys always wanted my motors when they saw them run on the Dyno and track.The Dyno dosen't usally lie.You also want to slot and serrate your brushes,this will give you some extra HP. When the serations wear off you need to re-serate and cut comm. about every 2 runs. If you want to be really FAST in stock! Otherwise buy a 3.5 brushless and run MOD!


----------



## jloon (Nov 28, 2006)

Green Shunt on the +,* Blue Shunt on the - for brushes and Red + and Green - for springs.* Drill a small hole or slot in the center of the brush, and take .010 or so off the* leading edge to get the amps to about 8 @ 2 volts.[/QUOTE]


green,blue/slot/.010 or so? so thats what i forgot i pull it out of the bag,shake the screws off the magnets and go


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

jloon said:


> green,blue/slot/.010 or so? so thats what i forgot i pull it out of the bag,shake the screws off the magnets and go


Yeah, it's all in the details!


----------

